# Winfixer 2005 - spyware?



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

An install routine for Winfixer 2005 keeps popping up. I keep cancelling out but it's very persistent. A Google search shows dozens of places to download it including reputable ones like zdnet. 

I don't recall ever having downloading this or requesting anything of the sort. In fact I had never heard of it until it started trying to install. Does anybody know anything about the program?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Yes, it's regarded as spyware by most folks.

Removal instructions at:
http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/comphelp/msg0711005027631.html

As for where it came from:
http://www.vitalsecurity.org/2005/07/winfixer-where-did-this-thing-come.html

Guess someone clicked on a popup!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Cari!


----------

